# Virtual cat band - The Catastrophes



## Mr Catnap (Oct 1, 2017)

One of my main characters in my comics is a catgirl called Reeow.  She is the lead singer and a guitarist in a band called The Catastrophes.  As a spin off to the comics and art I did some real music for The Catastrophes as a virtual band.  They have an EP out now which you can download from my website: Damsel Comics  which features 4 original tracks and comes with 10 original pieces of art by myself.  There's a sample video on the webpage too.  




 

If you'd like to know more about The Catastrophes please check out their website too: The Catastrophes


----------

